# Google- It pays to chill out - AsiaOne



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=aiH79G-P_IMJ&imgurl=health.asiaone.com/a1media/health/02Feb09/20090227.113501_relax.jpg width=80 height=40 alt="" border=1>AsiaOne[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">It pays to chill outAsiaOne, SingaporeDr Adrian Wang, a psychiatrist at Gleneagles Medical Centre, added: 'Many physical illnesses, including heart disease, migraines, *irritable bowel syndrome* and dizziness, have a psychological component. When you're relaxed, you're less prone to these *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

